
In Support of Free Speech – Tobias Lütke, CEO  Shopify - irfansharif
https://medium.com/@tobi/in-support-of-free-speech-275d62670203#.jinabgqsp
======
kevincox
I totally agree with this position. I understand the arguments to cut of their
funding but I don't think it is the right position. First of all, it won't
work. They will just move somewhere else where they will continue to do what
they had before. And secondly it isn't your place. This is what the law is
for. If they are truly doing something wrong the justice system should deal
with it.

------
gukov
If no laws are being broken then let the free market police itself. If there
are enough people that are "buying" what Breitbart is "selling" and if it's
lawful then what's the problem?

------
tupshin
While I largely agree with the positioning and much of the reasoning, this
statement is so false as to be farcical:

"All solutions necessarily have to come from the middle ground. "

Just no. All good solutions should be taking in the perspective of both sides,
but the best solution will often be from a totally unanticipated direction
that is far from the middle ground of the status quo.

------
qwertytre
I have just checked Breitbart's store and didn't see any offensive product.
Why should they ban them?

------
bobbybobbobson
I agree! +1

